# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > حرفه ای: اجرای برنامه های جاوا بصورت jar یا exe

## farooh

برای اجرای برنامه های جاوا بدون وجود محیط آن چه راه حلی هست؟ من از eclipse استفاده می کنم. از طریق منوی آن و بخش export  یک runable jar ایجاد کردم که اجرا می شه اما فقط فرم ها رو نشون می ده و خروجی ها رو نه!  برای ایجاد فایل .exe چی؟

----------


## persianshadow

باید یه خورده بیشتر توضیح بدید.کلآ‌برای اجرا شدن جاوا باید روی ماشین کاربر نهایی JRE نصب باشه حالا که
jar باشه و چه exe . بهتر هم هست برنامه رو به صورت jar به کاربر بدید و معمولآ در ویندوز اگه جاوا نصب باشه
با دو بار کلیک بر روی این فایل jar برنامه اجرا میشه.خیلی ساده هم می‌تونید برای برنامه خودتون installer
بسازید تا JRE رو برای کاربر نصب کنه.

----------

